# Official Rockets Board 2007-08 Fantasy Basketball League



## HayesFan

http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/league/bbbrockets

I thought I would start a little earlier recruiting teams this year. We will do a live draft on October 20th *that's a Saturday* at 3pm ET. *NOTE: YOU DO NOT HAVE TO BE AT THE DRAFT TO PLAY, SIMPLY RANK YOUR PLAYERS AND LET THE SYSTEM CHOOSE FOR YOU! *



You have been invited to join mandaking2000's Custom League in Yahoo! Sports Fantasy Basketball.

In order to join the league, follow the link above or go to game front page, click the "Sign Up Now" or "Get Another Team" button and follow the links to "Join a Custom League". When prompted, enter the League ID# and password below.

League ID#: 13021
Password: hayesfan

We will send you a confirmation with further details once you have completed the registration process.

--Fantasy Basketball Commissioner
http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: 07-08 Fantasy BB Challenge*

I am so down for this. How many teams is it open for?


----------



## Krimzon

*Re: 07-08 Fantasy BB Challenge*

I never done any of those fantasy sports stuff. I'll try it out.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: 07-08 Fantasy BB Challenge*

There are twenty spots available right now. If we get to that many I will see if it will allow me to increase it. Last year I think we had almost twenty.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: 07-08 Fantasy BB Challenge*

i cant join


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: 07-08 Fantasy BB Challenge*



Pimped Out said:


> i cant join



Why not? What error message are you getting?

EDIT: Maybe you are going to the wrong page? Try this one...
http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/register/createjoin?.scrumb=aLD1piweGh1


----------



## bossman09

*Re: 07-08 Fantasy BB Challenge*

Im joining.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: 07-08 Fantasy BB Challenge*

I am IN!


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: 07-08 Fantasy BB Challenge*

i still cant join. i enter the league id and password, press continue, and all it does is reload the page.
i'll try joining from a school computer tomorrow.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: 07-08 Fantasy BB Challenge*



Pimped Out said:


> i still cant join. i enter the league id and password, press continue, and all it does is reload the page.
> i'll try joining from a school computer tomorrow.


Let me know if you still can't get in and I will send an email invite to your address instead of just signing up from here.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: 07-08 Fantasy BB Challenge*

I'm in. Back-2-back? :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: 07-08 Fantasy BB Challenge*



Cornholio said:


> I'm in. Back-2-back? :biggrin:


ya ya ya... 


:biggrin:


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Meh i don't like leagues with too many people

By the end of the 4th round, we get to 3rd stringers


----------



## Yao Mania

Dream Hakeem said:


> Meh i don't like leagues with too many people
> 
> By the end of the 4th round, we get to 3rd stringers


That's the challenge!

I'm in as always. I should've won last year.... CORNHOLIO!!


----------



## Cornholio

Yao Mania said:


> That's the challenge!
> 
> I'm in as always. I should've won last year.... CORNHOLIO!!


:allhail: 

It'll be the same thing this year.


----------



## gi0rdun

I am going to join  What time is the live draft? Can someone change it to like Hong Kong Timezone (GMT+8) or at least GMT or maybe Eastern Time (which is like 12 hours difference)


----------



## gi0rdun

What the hell the draft is like 3AM in the morning for me x.x


----------



## HayesFan

I'm sorry... It's eastern timezone cause that's where I am. I can make it later, so that its in the early morning for you. 

Does anyone care what time on a Saturday that we draft? The latest I can make it is 8pm (as far as my schedule) which would make it 8am in China.

Also, I checked, the most people we can have is 20 total. So that's what it will stay set at.

First 20 in are good to go... plus 20 teams means you have less than is in the real NBA so at the very least you are getting starters for your starting five.


----------



## Yao Mania

giordun said:


> What the hell the draft is like 3AM in the morning for me x.x


Just pre-order your roster, that's what I've always been doing, and still end up with a pretty decent team (I was 2nd last year, I think)


----------



## CbobbyB

Yao Mania said:


> Just pre-order your roster, that's what I've always been doing, and still end up with a pretty decent team (I was 2nd last year, I think)


NO! I WAS 2ND! :azdaja: 

lol


----------



## Pimped Out

it doesnt matter. my account wont get disabled this year and i will kick all y'alls ***es


----------



## HayesFan

So far we have 9 players... still 11 spots open!


----------



## fryjol

I'm joining also like last year, I just Hope that injuries do not break my team.

Guys I may have a couple of friends that may want to join and play. They're all from Colombia, they're not Rockets fans.I haven't told them yet. So if you want more people we can tell them.


----------



## Cornholio

Lets see if other Rockets fans from the board want to join first, I think.


----------



## fryjol

Ok, we agree! Just let me know if you decide different.


----------



## CrackerJack

ill tell you now that im improving on my 6th rankign of last year and intend on moving up say 5 spots, so if my maths is correct your all playing for 2nd:biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack

oh man i just worked out that the draft is at midnight for me:azdaja:


----------



## fryjol

I don't complain, draft is ET minus 1 or WT plus 2


----------



## Cornholio

> Colombian Fryjoles!
> Marching Storm -CbB-
> OJ DID IT
> tooeasy
> CrackerJack AllStars
> SBD
> Royales
> Dean
> Krimzon
> Cornholio's Dinasty
> Hello
> Yao Maniacs
> Hayesfan's Hoopsters


7 spots still open!


----------



## Yao Mania

If your team name does not indicate who you are, reveal yourself!


----------



## Yao Mania

who still hasn't signed up yet? my pre-rankings are already 200-deep, would be a waste if draft picks go only up to 130!


----------



## HayesFan

Yep, there's still 7 spots open!!

Let's go people!!


----------



## jworth

I'm definitely in


----------



## Yao Mania

I just remembered that loser team that drafted all the crappy players last year. Is someone gonna do that this year?


----------



## CbobbyB

Yao Mania said:


> I just remembered that loser team that drafted all the crappy players last year. Is someone gonna do that this year?


LoL...


----------



## Cornholio

4 spots open and also...



> *If your team name does not indicate who you are, reveal yourself!*


----------



## HayesFan

Cornholio said:


> 4 spots open and also...


Also, we have one week until draft day. So don't forget to get in there and set your player preferences in order to get the team you would like best!


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Booo 2pm

I get out of school at 2:35 :-0


----------



## Pimped Out

on saturday?


----------



## Yao Mania

everyone ready for the draft???


----------



## CbobbyB

Yao Mania said:


> everyone ready for the draft???


:yes:


----------



## Tooeasy

ill be there.


----------



## Yao Mania

I can't get in!!! The page won't load!! helpppp!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

curse you Dean for taking Yi!!!!!


----------



## Dean the Master

HA HA YM!

That was a steal. I will let you trade to get him if we can give me some very attractive deal. Otherwise, I see this kid getting good starting minutes this year, and you would just have to watch.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Eh my draft picks came out better than expected. I know everyone on my roster but I'm open for trades. Ray Allen anyone ?


----------



## jworth

Somebody remind me to pay attention to injury reports next time around. Maybe that will keep me from picking guys like Brand, who is going to miss most of the season lol.


----------



## CbobbyB

jworth said:


> Somebody remind me to pay attention to injury reports next time around. Maybe that will keep me from picking guys like Brand, who is going to miss most of the season lol.


Damn son, how could you NOT know Elton Brand was hurt???? LOL


----------



## fryjol

I missed it, I did not make it on time. It was a shame, I really like the draft experience. Anyway I did not expect trades so early. I need a decent center.


----------



## Yao Mania

argh, can't believe I agreed to trade Tay for stupid Nene!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> argh, can't believe I agreed to trade Tay for stupid Nene!!!


yeah, thats pretty bad


----------



## Yao Mania

i was just being nice too, I liked Tay but I know Hayes is a big fan so that's why I made the trade. At least I got Calderon too, he's one of my favs.


----------



## HayesFan

Yao Mania said:


> i was just being nice too, I liked Tay but I know Hayes is a big fan so that's why I made the trade. At least I got Calderon too, he's one of my favs.


And I appreciate it! 

Tay and Chuck are my boys!


----------



## gi0rdun

Haha which sucker dropped Sam Cassell right before his 35 points?

I don't have a clue what I'm doing but I'm 4th in the league.


----------



## Tooeasy

yall need to set your damn rosters. if nothing else, log in every couple weeks and set everything, although that wont solve any injured players, at least youll have game night players not sitting on the damn bench.


----------



## jworth

CbobbyB said:


> Damn son, how could you NOT know Elton Brand was hurt???? LOL


I'm telling you man, when you don't pay any attention to the NBA for 12 months your mind does crazy things.


----------



## Krimzon

I'm surprised I'm still in 6th place.


----------



## CrackerJack

i hope you all took a glimpse of me while you could cos im already number 1 (unexpected!) IM UNSTOPPABLE and modest to:biggrin:


----------



## Krimzon

I'm still in 6th place. I won the three match ups with a score of 6-5. I'll be surprised if I get that again at the end of this week.


----------



## Tooeasy

my teams wierd. both bosh and hinrich, a couple of my top picks, havent done a damn thing. along with that, i think i have more bench players on my team than anyone in the league, yet im still doing decent. very strange few opening weeks.


----------



## HayesFan

my team isn't doing very well either. Of course I didn't expect to. I chose players who I wanted to follow rather than stat giants.


----------



## Cornholio

Just to remember a little :biggrin:

Last year, I didn't lose till week 11. :eek8:


----------



## Tooeasy

****in francisco garcia... i picked him up after he had a few good games and didn't do **** once he got shipped off to the bench, then he gets the chance to start the day after i dropped him and lit it up across the boards. i tried to pick him up at midnight last night but he didnt clear waivers yet, sad story.


----------



## Pimped Out

I can't decide what to do with arenas


----------



## Krimzon

If I knew Chris Paul was going to play last night, I would have put him in the lineup. Ehh...


Pimped Out said:


> I can't decide what to do with arenas


Let's talk. Maybe I'll do a trade with you.


----------



## Dean the Master

HayesFan said:


> my team isn't doing very well either. Of course I didn't expect to. I chose players who I wanted to follow rather than stat giants.


Hey, at least you are happy.

I like my standing right now.


----------



## Dean the Master

Pimped Out said:


> I can't decide what to do with arenas


So you are that freaking "Hello" guy I was trying to figure out. lol. Gotcha.


----------



## Pimped Out

Dean the Master said:


> So you are that freaking "Hello" guy I was trying to figure out. lol. Gotcha.


yeah, i was going to keep it a secret the whole time but decided against it when i made that post


----------



## gi0rdun

I picked up Ariza. Watch out guys.


----------



## CrackerJack

Cornholio said:


> Just to remember a little :biggrin:
> 
> Last year, I didn't lose till week 11. :eek8:


my new goal is to break that record :biggrin:


----------



## gi0rdun

bwahahahahahahaha

EDIT - lol I just realized that useless Jason Terry buzzer beater 3 today helped lift my team to a clean 11-0 sweep.


----------



## Pimped Out

my team sucks. bad.


----------



## gi0rdun

Damnnit the week's not over. I couldn't get the Sweep cause of TOs.


----------



## gi0rdun

Damnnit I always lose in points.


----------



## Cornholio

Jermaine O'Neal is awesome!!!!!!!!!































does anyone want him? :whistling:


----------



## gi0rdun

Sweet Starbury is going to play now! Thanks whoever dropped him


----------



## Dean the Master

giordun said:


> Sweet Starbury is going to play now! Thanks whoever dropped him


I watch the Knicks from time to time. 

I think Marbury will kill your team.


----------



## Dean the Master

Cornholio said:


> Jermaine O'Neal is awesome!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> does anyone want him? :whistling:




I will take him for cheap.


----------



## Cornholio

Dean the Master said:


> I will take him for cheap.


Too late now. :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio

Trades anyone?


----------



## Dean the Master

Can I have a trade that obviously make you lose and I am the biggest winner? No? No trade.


----------



## Krimzon

Awww. No blockbuster trades will go. I still have Darko and Diaw on the trading block in anyone is interested. They have some on and off games.


----------



## Dean the Master

I am trading Andray Blatche for Darko. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Tooeasy

holy smokes, i handed you your first loss in over 2 months, and it was only by one damn point. my team is so rag tag right now its not funny, i highly doubt a playoff birth this season.


----------



## Dean the Master

Yeah, Tooeasy. Deng and Hill are both injured right now. That's a lot of stats off the table. Still, you have a very nice roster in my opinion.


----------



## Cornholio

Tony Parker
Jerry Stackhouse
Michael Redd
Devin Harris
Lebron James
Jermaine O'Neal

All injured. My team is ****ed.


----------



## Krimzon

Hopefully trading Darko won't come back and haunt it.


----------



## bball2223

im definetely joining this next year


----------



## Dean the Master

Krimzon said:


> Hopefully trading Darko won't come back and haunt it.


Yeah! Got my Cigar!


----------



## Krimzon

Looks like I got screwed over. :lol: That's ok. I'll deal with it.


----------



## CrackerJack

sweet mother of mercy Dean has served me up an absolute belting thats gonna do wonders for my position in the standings :azdaja:


----------



## Dean the Master

CrackerJack said:


> sweet mother of mercy Dean has served me up an absolute belting thats gonna do wonders for my position in the standings :azdaja:


And thanks to the game last night, I am up by only one now because of super poor shooting by Yi. That 1/10 killed me.


----------



## CrackerJack

geez i might actually be able to pull of a win here hopefully rip and d-fish did enough to get me across the line:worthy:


----------



## CrackerJack

and the comeback was complete 6-4-1 YEWWWWWWWW sorry Dean:yay:


----------



## OneBadLT123

any updates?


----------



## Cornholio

Code:


Rank   Team  	                W-L-T  	        Pct  	GB
[B]1.     Dean  	                130-72-7  	.639  	-
2.     CrackerJack AllStars 	126-77-6 	.617 	4.5
3.     Justice 	                121-85-3 	.586 	11
4.     CB's X-Factors 	        120-86-3 	.581 	12
5.     giordunks 	        112-92-5 	.548 	19
6.     Krimzon 	                112-94-3 	.543 	20[/B]
7.     Cornholio's Dinasty 	111-96-2 	.536 	21.5
8.     Yao Maniacs 	        109-97-3 	.529 	23
9.     Colombian Fryjoles! 	107-100-2 	.517 	25.5
10.    tooeasy 	                104-101-4 	.507 	27.5
11.    OJ DID IT 	        97-107-5 	.476 	34
12.    Hayesfan's Hoopsters 	91-114-4 	.445 	40.5
13.    Bourne to Win 	        81-125-3 	.395 	51
14.    SBD 	                80-125-4 	.392 	51.5
15.    jworth Death Valley 	74-131-4 	.364 	57.5
16.    Hello 	                67-140-2 	.325 	65.5

The first six go to play for the championship.



And my team sucks.


----------



## Krimzon

I have a feeling that I will not be in sixth place when the championship starts.


----------



## HayesFan

Krimzon said:


> I have a feeling that I will not be in sixth place when the championship starts.


I gave up about three weeks ago!


----------



## Yao Mania

wow, I still have a winning record?


----------



## gi0rdun

I wish I had Rafer!


----------



## Krimzon

I knew it. I went from 6th to 8th thanks to Yao Maniacs. It was a good run. Best of luck to the top six.


----------



## HayesFan

ooooooooooh I made it to the consolation round!!

LOL I guess I better start checking my team!!


----------



## Yao Mania

Krimzon said:


> I knew it. I went from 6th to 8th thanks to Yao Maniacs. It was a good run. Best of luck to the top six.


you caught me at the worse time. It's the first time I actually updated my roster in months


----------



## Yao Mania

oh crap, I forgot Nowitski's my #1 pick. Well... that sucks


----------



## Dean the Master

Oh, our league is at the playoffs time now.

Good luck people!


----------



## Yao Mania

wow, can't believe I made it out of the 1st round! And lost on all the shooting %s, points and rebounds too  But that's probably as far as I go, Bogut's out now too...


----------



## Tooeasy

my team failed miserably do to me moving from california to washington and then i lost my internet for a month. hopefully my consolation run wont end in shambles


----------



## gi0rdun

Whatever the hell Yao Mania was thinking, THANK YOU! NOW I HAVE BOGUT!


----------



## Tooeasy

ah man, dirk comes back tonight, and some ******* whos playing for a consolation prize went and picked him up. :laugh:


----------



## Krimzon

It happens. I should have picked him up when he was available. At least I got Jermaine O'Neal. Better than nothing.


----------



## Yao Mania

yah I screwed the league over by dropping Dirk and Bogut, I got scared and pushed the panic button. Ah well, I'm happy with 4th place.


----------



## Krimzon

I'm going to make it to the final round in the Consolation round, but I'm going to lose to lose to Tooeasy.


----------



## Dean the Master

Yao Mania said:


> yah I screwed the league over by dropping Dirk and Bogut, I got scared and pushed the panic button. Ah well, I'm happy with 4th place.


I think you get to compete for 3rd place also. Therefore you've got a chance to win the Bronze.


----------



## Cornholio

I couldn't even win the consolation round. I'm the Miami Heat of fantasy leagues.


----------



## Krimzon

Cornholio said:


> I couldn't even win the consolation round. I'm the Miami Heat of fantasy leagues.


Nah. You didn't do that bad. Your not in last place.


----------



## Dean the Master

Krimzon said:


> Nah. You didn't do that bad. Your not in last place.


Well, the Heat had a playoff run after the year of their championship season. 

It is this year that they hit rock bottom.


----------



## Cornholio

I went from champion to 9th/10th in one year.


----------



## gi0rdun

I hate how I sat out Shaq yesterday and KG the day before when I both thought weren't playing.

If I lose by like

36 points and 12 rebounds difference

I will surely be pissed.


----------



## OneBadLT123

So what are the final standings?


----------



## Cornholio

Wait till tomorrow for the final results. Right now, DTM is the champion.


----------



## gi0rdun

I'm pretty sure Dean has got this in the bag.


----------



## Dean the Master

I am the champion! I am the champion! I am the champion! I am the champion! I am the champion!


----------



## Yao Mania

LOL how'd I beat the number 1 seed and finish 3rd???? I dropped Dirk, Bogut, and didn't update my roster for the final 2 weeks!!! I feel like the Yao-less Rockets!!


----------



## Krimzon

I end up in 8th place. Not bad. I made some bad moves in the draft. That's alright. I hope to get into the top 6 next time.


----------



## Cornholio

Dean the Master said:


> I am the champion! I am the champion! I am the champion! I am the champion! I am the champion!


Congrats!!! :clap2:


----------



## gi0rdun

Dean the Master said:


> I am the champion! I am the champion! I am the champion! I am the champion! I am the champion!


You beat me 6-5.


----------



## Dean the Master

giordun said:


> You beat me 6-5.


It's nice to come out on top isn't it? I want to thank my fans, my family, and everyone who has supported me. I got a great manager, a bunch of hard playing players. It was an amazing run. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## Dean the Master

I forgot the other side of the tourney. Here you go.


----------



## CrackerJack

wow im a choker


----------



## Dean the Master

CrackerJack said:


> wow im a choker


Hey, thanks for taking the number 1 away from me the last week of regular season. lol.


----------



## CrackerJack

Dean the Master said:


> Hey, thanks for taking the number 1 away from me the last week of regular season. lol.


anything for a fellow rockets fan


----------

